# What is the best direction between Toronto & Vancouver



## C&O RR (Mar 12, 2014)

Which direction is the best for viewing when traveling between Toronto & Vacouver?

Is taking the train round-trip worth it?

Thanks


----------



## CHamilton (Mar 12, 2014)

Most people prefer westbound, as you get to see the more scenic parts of the trip in daylight. I've done it both ways, and found it beautiful either way. I'm not sure that I'd do round trip in the same season.

Here's a nice, short video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LA9edYdEG4

Here's a longer one taken by a guy we met on our last trip.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s88UJQ5qsh0

Both show the westbound journey.


----------



## jimhudson (Mar 12, 2014)

If you can afford it a roundtrip is definitely in order! Look for 50% Off Sales and Specials on via.can, usually they are on offer between October (after Canadian Thanksgiving) and May!

Remember the trip is 5 days and 4 nights in each direction and you will have layovers in Toronto and Vancouver if you do a Roundtrip!

If you can only do one way I prefer going West from Toronto to Vancouver (follow the Sun),you'll see more of the Mountain Scenery in Daylight this way and the Connections to the US (Seattle) are more convienent!

**The Canadian is usually Late to Very Late @ the Terminal Stops due to freight traffic!


----------



## SubwayNut (Mar 12, 2014)

There is a 50% of sale going on now! Book by June 15th. Valid on births and bedrooms.


----------



## chakk (Mar 12, 2014)

SubwayNut said:


> There is a 50% of sale going on now! Book by June 15th. Valid on births and bedrooms.


I think those are "berths" and not "births", but perhaps Canada is looking to increase its native population by giving big discounts to infants born on the train.


----------



## Anderson (Mar 12, 2014)

chakk said:


> SubwayNut said:
> 
> 
> > There is a 50% of sale going on now! Book by June 15th. Valid on births and bedrooms.
> ...


Or maybe it's another union dispute. You never know when you're going to have labour pains!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 13, 2014)

I would also vote that you go westbound, so that if the train is late, you can get to see the Fraser River Canyon. I suggest that after you get to Vancouver, switch modes and ride Greyhound on another scenic route east to Penticton. Then stay overnight in Penticton and ride another bus the next day to Calgary.

From Salmon Arm-Calgary, this goes along the original CP Canadian route, which is reputed to be more scenic than the current CN route, and surely it should not be missed from any Canada trip. You could splurge for the Rocky Mountaineer but it's not really worth it. With the bus, you can also plan a stopover in Banff.

The Vancouver-Penticton is another scenic route that is not along any railroad, just make sure you take 5022. For Penticton-Calgary, the best schedule would be 5006.

This is what I'm planning for my Canada trip in the summer.

You can fly home to Richmond from Calgary if you're strapped for time, or take whatever combo of transport you would like.

Edit: I just saw that the berths on VIA Rail's Budd Sleepers are much wider than Amtrak's Superliner Roomette at 3'7" compared to 2'6". Should be a great deal if you get a 50% discount.


----------



## C&O RR (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 13, 2014)

I would say it probably works best to head West. By the time your enthusiasm for the train itself begins to taper off your appreciation of the terrain outside the window will be growing. Perfect combination in my opinion.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 13, 2014)

Anderson said:


> chakk said:
> 
> 
> > SubwayNut said:
> ...


 Looks like Cliff is trying to take over Alan's Role as a Joker! ^_^


----------

